# So ....Whats shaking boy's?



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

I haven't been around in a couple ..... I have been a Fishing ..... Fire Taping fool. Finished a suite of Offices but mostly been fire taping. 

The push is on .... They have pushed up the job completion date from the end of May to the end of March though...... Bastards. Do not see how it is going to happen ..... 

Oh I smashed the van up yesterday morning going fishing ..... Still dont know how it happened. ..ended up in a deep ditch. 

Whats the old saying ..... 2 steps forward ....3 steps back..... seems to be how I roll. 

Broke my Cherry on Oneida Lake Saturday ..... Walleye heaven !!!!!!


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice !!!


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Sweet!

Working a little. Fishing a little. And waiting for it to warm so I can start making some syrup.


----------

